# Ordner: _VTI_CNF



## wenco (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Internetseite übernommen, die mit Ausnahme einer Suchfunktion und eines Kontaktformulars rein aus HTML besteht. In jedem Verzeichnis der Site befinden sich ein Ordner mit dem Namen: _VTI_CNF. 

Ich habe die Ordner probehalber mal gelöscht und es scheint alles weiter zu funktionieren, dennoch bin ich ein bischen verunsichert, zumal diese Ordner ja eine Funktion haben müssen. IST DIESE JEMANDEM BEKANNT?

Unter Googel fand ich zwar viele Einträge und landete immer in benanntem Verzeichnis
irgendwelcher Interntpräsenzen, aber ich fand keine Erklärung. Weiß irgendjemand, was es mit diesen Ordnern auf sich hat?

Vielen Dank wenco!


----------



## wenco (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

eine erste Antwort von mir selbst. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum eine Antwort gefunden.
Hier eine Zusammenfassung davon, für alle dies interessiert. (An Bestätigungen, Anmerkungen bin ich dennoch interessiert.) :

"Die Ordner werden von FrontPage 2000 erstellet. Im Ordner enthalten sind kleine Dateien, welche "track" führen, wann und von wem eine bestimmte WEB-Seite geändert wurde.
In den meisten Fällen kann man diese Ordner problemlos löschen.
Es gibt glaubhafte Stimmen, welche aussgagen, diese Ordner stehen im Zusammenhang mit den Servererweiterungen (NetMeeting) von Microsoft."


----------



## cameeel (28. Mai 2005)

Hi,

  also Microsoft sollte es ja am besten wissen:


> Es sind diese Metadaten, die die Verwaltung Ihrer Website mit FrontPage so einfach machen. Genauer gesagt, machen diese Metadaten die Verwaltung der Website überhaupt erst möglich.


  => http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/assistance/HA011520671031.aspx

 Ich hab aber auch schon gelesen, das man diese Ordner problemlos löschen könne, sie aber wieder erstellt werden sobald du mit FP weiterarbeitest...


  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## wenco (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo cAm3eel,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Auf die Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen, bei Microsoft nachzuschauen... . Ich arbeite ohnehin mit Dreamweaver und bin jetzt auch ganz sicher, dass ich den "Müll" wegschmeißen kann.

Vielen Dank nochmal!
wenco


----------



## Chaoslion (29. Mai 2005)

lol, ich dachte immer der ordner bringt nur ne Sicherheits kopie fals man das andere löscht *g*


----------

